# some advice finding work please



## chrislee (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

My parents moved to Canada 7 years ago under the skilled worker program from the UK. My wife and myself would also like to make the move but unfortunately both of our current jobs are not considered skilled jobs. I have worked in sales for 12 years ranging from buyer negotiater, Porsche car sales, Audi Sales, Luxury homes, my partner is a teacher which is also not classed as a skilled worker. We are both considered extreamly hard workers and i am willing to retrain if needed. I would happily work as a labourer.

Does anyone have any advice on how bets to find work and in what industry should i be looking at?

Many Thanks

Chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

May I ask, what are your ages?


----------



## chrislee (Dec 31, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> May I ask, what are your ages?


Hi,

I am 32

regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chrislee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 32
> 
> regards


The reason I asked was hoping you'd be eligible for WHV (working holiday visa). Unfortunately you are one year too old. There's not too much hope for you given your present occupations. The only thing I can suggest is that you come on vacation and try to find jobs which would involve finding an employer willing to go through the LMO process. Not easy.


----------



## zulfah (Jul 13, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> The reason I asked was hoping you'd be eligible for WHV (working holiday visa). Unfortunately you are one year too old. There's not too much hope for you given your present occupations. The only thing I can suggest is that you come on vacation and try to find jobs which would involve finding an employer willing to go through the LMO process. Not easy.


Hi, how can I apply for a work holiday visa?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

zulfah said:


> Hi, how can I apply for a work holiday visa?


Interestingly but since I replied I have learned that there may be changes to the WHV rules insofar as age may be extended to 35 and they may be issued for two years rather than the one year previously. I emphasize the word MAY in both instances. 
The visas for 2013 will be open within the next few weeks. There is an annual limit so you will need to get your application in ASAP.
There is an annual quota. 
Read:- Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

zulfah said:


> Hi, how can I apply for a work holiday visa?



Where are you located now?


----------

